# T25 heater/blower - L.E.D lighting.



## hobenhobo (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all. 
            Problems with our t25 heater fan,on switching on the fan does not turn and almost immediatly, the fan / wiper fuse blows, is something jamming the fan blades? is this a common problem with these vehicles?, as i'm new to them. 
     Also converting to LED lighting, what's the best sort, any ideas, also where from, many thanks.


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 25, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, something is blocking the fan from turning, can you remove the front panel and have a look see.
have a look on a t25 forum for how to do this job if you don,t have a manual.
it was years ago that I worked on a t25 when I swaped a porsche engine for the flat four lump
michael


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 25, 2008)

sound as if your heater motor is seized ,and your wipers run off the same fused circuit if the motor is turning when you check then you seem to have a dead short somewhere in the heater motor  circuit


----------



## reggaj (Dec 26, 2008)

most probably its the motor thats seized(common fault) on the t25 causing the fuse to blow when u try to turn on


----------



## mikejay (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome to the site Hobenhobo have a look here http://www.brick-yard.co.uk/forum/
for all your t25 questions.

Mike


----------



## Belgian (Dec 26, 2008)

hobenhobo said:


> Also converting to LED lighting, what's the best sort, any ideas, also where from, many thanks.



Originally the lighting was with ordinary 20W car bulbs. Years ago I changed the fittings to accomodate 12V 20W two-pin halogens. Now I fitted two-pin leds; same light (altough a little bleuish) and only 5W; Certainly a gain


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 26, 2008)

i have a couple of swivel spots in the rear seating area that have ordinary bayonet bulbs fitted, so i bought two led bulbs and found that i did not get the same spread of light changed back to ordinary ones .


----------



## hobenhobo (Dec 28, 2008)

Many thanks to all, should be able to sort it now.


----------

